# New boat owner, Hey there!



## Ashton Chaplin (Nov 29, 2019)

Greetings ladies and gentalmen. my name is ashton. im new to owning my own sailboat. so i bought this boat off a guy and he died before i could obtain the info needed to identify a make or model. im stuggling. please help!!!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

No idea, but people here will know


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Do you have any pictures that show the stern and deck a bit better?


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Ashton Chaplin said:


> Greetings ladies and gentalmen. my name is ashton. im new to owning my own sailboat. so i bought this boat off a guy and he died before i could obtain the info needed to identify a make or model. im stuggling. please help!!!


No deed, title, state registration, documentation, bill of sale ?
How on earth will you prove you own this boat ?

Impossible to tell from this photo but something says to me that it kinda looks like it might be aluminum


----------



## Ashton Chaplin (Nov 29, 2019)

ive been doing payments to the guy who passed on. usually only receiving a receipt. So now ill be continuing payments to his son. Who's a good friend of mine. Im sure he'll have it figured out once the final payment is complete. And its fiberglass btw. I just want to know for my own sake.


----------



## Ashton Chaplin (Nov 29, 2019)

I dont have much but maybe this could help.


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Am I the only one? says "attached thumbnails" but nothing else there.
Oh well, I am horrible at ID ing boats anyway.
Much luck to you Ashton, sure the crew will ID, and welcome aboard Sailnet.


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Now I can see pics, but still horrible at ID ing boats.
Any letters/numbers imprinted in the gelcoat of the transom? 

Could this be a one off build/ home finish? 
interior wood working/cabinets...
rudder...
cabin top lines...


----------



## chicory83 (Dec 21, 2009)

The lack of a state registration number on the bow would seem to indicate that this is a documented vessel. If so there should be a USCG documentation plaque with the documentation number somewhere in the boat. You can use it to get an abstract of title for the boat. As noted above, it is also common for the HIN to be impressed into the fiberglass of the boat's transom. As with the VIN for a car, you can determine the manufacturer from the HIN.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Thought it was a kit built Thunderbird class boat (size is about right). But the shape (especially the hull) are wrong.
Looking at your lower half not sure about that one. Looks like an outboard motor well (I'm not a huge fan of those, but others are).

Is the build fiberglass? Rather is it glass over plywood? The hull shape would be tough as a home-built, but it sure looks like one.

Just thumbed through some Glen-L designs to see if I could spot it, but didn't see anything close.

First thing I'd evaluate is that rudder. Shape doesn't look even close to efficient.


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)

My first thought was a T-bird too. But not with that rounded hull.


----------



## Ashton Chaplin (Nov 29, 2019)

SailingUphill said:


> Thought it was a kit built Thunderbird class boat (size is about right). But the shape (especially the hull) are wrong.
> Looking at your lower half not sure about that one. Looks like an outboard motor well (I'm not a huge fan of those, but others are).
> 
> Is the build fiberglass? Rather is it glass over plywood? The hull shape would be tough as a home-built, but it sure looks like one.
> ...


-Indeed yes it is powered by an outboard who's mounted in a small top accessible engine bay.

- wood and fiberglass I believe. ? I should have documented more before I covered it 
up. I'm really at odds with the elements up here in Northern Canada.

- And I'll keep the rudder in mind.

-


----------



## Ashton Chaplin (Nov 29, 2019)

I scoured the vessel top to bottom and haven't spotted so much as a letter indicating it's origin. But I'm going to go out on the next sunny morning and investigate it top to bottom and hopefully document something that I've missed.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

You may be dealing with an one-off kit design. Either way - interesting boat.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Ashton Chaplin said:


> ......Im sure he'll have it figured out once the final payment is complete.......


Obviously, you really trust your friend to be making payments on an asset you have no documentable ownership or recourse on. Do you know if there are any liens filed against it? Being close, I'd like to think they'd fully disclose anything they knew of. However, liens can appear from the past and even incorrectly.

If the titled owner of the boat has deceased, it's going to get a bit technical to transfer title to you.

Any chance your friend's father built or salvaged this boat and maybe kept it off the beaten path and never registered or documented title?


----------

